# ROTM December's Winner!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

There's a new goat in town, *Pontiacpurebrred's!* Congrats! Your ride will be featured on the homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the win :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats Purebred, now you need to get that classic done and be the first winner with both old and new car....:cheers


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

*same color as mine*

Same color as my '06. Does yours have the blue interior annd 6-speed? I like the recessed grilles. Not so much the black wheels. Sorry. Nice car though.


----------

